# '98 200sx with Skyline parts?



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen a B14 nissan sentra/200sx with REAL OEM skyline body parts? Ive been looking all over online to see if anyone has done it and im yet to find anything. I dont really want to do a skyline bodykit etc. I would like to get skyline tail lights and custom fab them in and do quite a few OEM skyline parts for looks. Maybe the first? Maybe I shall. Let me know if anyone has seen it on a B14.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Search it on youtube...


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

im not being a hater but skyline anything will not look good put on your car. if you want a skyline, go through the process and get one


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don,t thinhk it well look that bad. what are your plans as far as body parts like tail light and what else.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

completely 100% pointless :wtf:


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

hey it someting to do if your board and have money to blow lol


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Its not that I have money to blow. If I did I WOULD get a skyline. But I want to make my car unique and stand out from all the rest and make people think twice. 
For the ppl that are interested, Im thinking about doing headlights,tails,and front/rear bumper. all OEM, no skyline looking bodykits out of fiberlass crap


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

people are just gonna think twice about talking to you, it will look like some riced out fast and furious extra. clean, good performing cars are the ticket and if your car isnt all flashed out then there is a better chance you wont be seeing flashing lights


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

im not tryin to be mean bro came down. i just think it might be hard and exminsive to get them.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

DjSpeed247 said:


> im not tryin to be mean bro came down. i just think it might be hard and exminsive to get them.


No im not getting at you. I want to do something original thats hasnt been done before or something. If it looks like shit, oh well. Ppl can call it rice all they want, but i'll be the one with a real skyline body lol Im not doing it to make me faster (cause clearly it wont) But if I get the ".....is that a skyline bumper?" i'll be happy. I dont really care if ppl hate on my car. I cant pull much power outta the GA16 N/A. And turbo.....ehhh not sure if I want to go that route yet. And doing the SR20 swap is alotta work. So for the time being I want to work on a little visual appeal for shows.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

well if you do it i would love to see some pics!!! keep us posted


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Skyline cosmetic parts on a sentra/200sx = pointless and waste of money.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

:lame:Idk im done with this...:balls:


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

the B14 can have S14 parts like this car...1998 Nissan 200SX pictures and images by Jay Owen at HorsepowerFreaks

So Im sure its possible to fit skyline parts on our cars. Probably more specifically the R33 skyline- it resembles the B14 the most.
Besides, like I did with my car on the grille thread, I could always photoshop what it might look like, if youre curious.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

v10moped said:


> the B14 can have S14 parts like this car...1998 Nissan 200SX pictures and images by Jay Owen at HorsepowerFreaks
> 
> So Im sure its possible to fit skyline parts on our cars. Probably more specifically the R33 skyline- it resembles the B14 the most.
> Besides, like I did with my car on the grille thread, I could always photoshop what it might look like, if youre curious.


Damn! That car is hideous.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Since no one checked out Youtube apparently, here is a video of a Sentra that has been fitted with REAL Skyline parts, so no one has to Photoshop anything other than imagine it minus 2 doors.


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, I'll be damned! -I'll be motherfreakin' damned! thats the best 'frankenstein'ed car I've ever seen - a B14/ R33.4 GTi-R


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

lol i dont think that car looks to bad , ex for that wing haha and that white one is sick idc what anyne says


----------



## avusilvia (Feb 1, 2009)

RICER ALERT! Go with an se-r lip and skirts it'll look better and more natural, trust me the work involved with getting the OEM skyline panels to fit just isn't worth it.


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

v10moped said:


> the B14 can have S14 parts like this car...1998 Nissan 200SX pictures and images by Jay Owen at HorsepowerFreaks
> 
> So Im sure its possible to fit skyline parts on our cars. Probably more specifically the R33 skyline- it resembles the B14 the most.
> Besides, like I did with my car on the grille thread, I could always photoshop what it might look like, if youre curious.



I like the hood and the headlights on it, deff resembles the S14 but the paint , front bumper, fenders need to be changed.....BAD If it had more OEM s14 look to it it would look alot better.


----------

